# Here's what I have



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

Main HT System
Emotiva UL's, 
Definitive Technology UIW 75 fronts & center, 
UIW 65 surrounds, 
UIW 64 rear surrounds, 
super cube II, 
Rocket OD100, 
Toshiba HD-A2,
Sony Model: BDPS300
Vizio 50” Plasma 
Belden in wall speaker cable, Kimber, HGA, Signal, Monster, Blue Jean, AR, and Illumination, LenoxPro HDMI cables

2Ch System
Odyssey Stratos Extreme Stereo amp
Odyssey Tempest pre-amp
Jolida JD-100 w Sylvania Gold Pins CD
Project Debut II TT,
Van L Quartet Speakers
Gronenburg, Kimber, Pure Note, Audioquest, and Signal cables

HT #2
Denon AVR-588, 
Proficient Audio W670 (fronts), 
IW525 (center), 
C610 (rears), 
Vizio 42” LCD 
Pinncale subsonic, 
JVC SA70-BK DVD/Audio,
Impact Acoustics CL2, Canare, 
Monoprice HDMI, cables

Master Bedroom
Samsung LN3251D 37” LCD
ZVOX 315,
Pioneer DV-626


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow! That's quite a list! Not too many people can list a "HT #2". It must be nice to be in that position.


----------



## Russell_C (Jul 26, 2007)

It's a recent addition for our soon to be completed new house. My wife said that I hog the main theater so she wanted one on the main floor (God I love that woman).


----------

